# Yo se utilizar mi ecualizador gráfico. ¿Y usted?



## Kebra (Sep 26, 2012)

He visto fotos de varios usuarios donde se ven los ecualizadores con forma de parábola, subiendo los graves llegando al vértice en 1KHz y volviendo a subir hacia los agudos.

Por eso la duda. Yo tuve que ecualizarlo como muestra la foto porque así lo requiere la habitación.

Usted, ¿tiene idea para qué sirve un ecualizador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tienes 2 formas de emplear el equalizador

1) Lo ajustas como para que se escuche a tu gusto, cualquiera sea este.

2) Lo ajustas para compensar (Corregir) defectos en la sala de audición y lograr una respuesta a la frecuencia lo mas plana posible del sistema de audio.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 26, 2012)

Interesante tema 
Las veces que utilize uno fue como dice fogonazo para ajustar el sonido para que se escuche a mi gusto, pero me gustaría llegar más a fondo sobre este tema y poder sacarle más jugo 
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 27, 2012)

Como Fogo menciona, se lo utiliza para ambos casos, dependendo de lo que tengas que hacer, podes estar en tu casa escuchando el ritmo que mas te guste, y ecualizar a modo de obtener el sonido a gusto personal, o bien sonorizar un espectaculo, donde una de las opciones es el uso del EQ para , x poner ejemplos, corregir el tono  de vos de cierto locutor/cantante, resaltar un instrumento por encima de los demas, evitar el Feedback con microfonos, eliminar sumbidos, y como se menciono antes, acondicionar un sonido al lugar fisico donde se monte el equipamiento.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 27, 2012)

Hace unos años, antes de que apareciera esto del mp3, el p2p, la música revuelta y desordenada en el cajón de los trapos del mercadillo y con dudosa calidad de sonido, recuerdo que hubo una época en que el principal cometido de un ecualizador era enseñar los botoncitos a los colegas. "Mira lo que tengo, ecualizador gráfico de dos millones de cortes por canal, cómo mola". Y si encima tenían analizador de espectro con muchas lucecitas, mejor. Realmente dudo que muchos de ellos supieran utilizarlo realmente. Se limitaban a copiar la curva que habían visto en algún lugar, y con eso ya creían que eran ingenieros de sonido.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 27, 2012)

Es complicado usar un eq ya que por lo gral no tenemos referencia, pero una vez que aprendemos a usarlo, es nuestro mejor amigo jeje.
Si el eq es de pocas bandas (15 por ejemplo) solo podemos compezar algunas deficiencias en la linealidad del bafle o el brillo según la sala, pero no podemos corregir nodos y otras yerbas ya que no tenemos resolución, si es de mas bandas (31 por lo gral) podemos llegar a corregir algunos picos en graves, dejar bastante bien la respuesta y que el sistema suene realmente bien.
Ahora, si queremos corregir todos los defectos de la sala y dejar la respuesta óptima si o si necesitamos acceder a un eq paramétrico, ya que ni con 61 bandas tenemos suficiente resolución para corregir los problemas de sala.
De todas maneras, el audio es sugestivo y la realidad es que hay que ecualizar en base a lo que nos gusta, yo en mi caso, una vez que deje todo ajustado "de referencia" agrande un poco el bbcdip y le di 1db mas a los graves, ya no suena perfectamente fiel, pero me es mas agradable, cada tanto para escuchar clásica si, dejo la respuesta óptima, pero para otras cosas, no


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2012)

Yo tengo una consola de 12 canales, y un ecualizador gráfico stereo de 31 bandas...

Yo uso eso para el sonido de mi banda de rock

En mi caso trato de ecualizarlo para que suene lo más prolijo posible, nivelando los diferentes instrumentos...y...obviamente corrigiendo los defectos del lugar donde tocamos

Actualmente tenemos bastante maples de huevos en las paredes lo cual mejoró notablemente ciertos ecos...y también maples de manzana o pera, en todo el techo, lo cual es realmente impresionante la diferencia en los rebotes de los golpes del bombo.

Apenas pueda les subo fotos del eq y de la sala.


----------



## zombiesss (Sep 27, 2012)

Yo tengo un ecualizador de 9 bandas por canal de la marca Philips, y lo tengo ajustado como a mi me parece que mejor suena, ya que no poseo un equipo de musica de mucha calidad y tampoco tengo el oido entrenado como para saber ajustar que frecuencias son las que carece o sobran en la musica que escucho. Tampoco poseo una sala de escucha acomodada para tal uso, el equipo lo tengo en mi salon, junto al sofa, muebles ect. Como altavoces poseo un conjunto 2.1 de la marca Jamo, que no son la panacea pero suenan bastante bien.
Asi que mi conclusion es que no se utilizar un ecualizador, pero lo tengo desde hace 20 años y me encanta el sonido que me proporciona el conjunto.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 28, 2012)

Creo que más de una vez, algunos hicimos algo nada más para probar como salía, y algunas veces resultó favorable y otras no tanto , en la utilización del eq, como dice Juan una vez que aprendemos a utilizarlo se vuelve de los mejores amigos que podemos tener, ya que aún sin tener un oído muy bien entrenado, se pueden alcanzar a distinguir las sutilezas que este dispositivo aporta al conjunto total. Después de todo es como leí que decía Geoff Emerick, (parafraseado) se necesita entrenar el oído para obtener un resultado (sonido) agradable.

Saludos.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Sep 28, 2012)

Me gustaria que los profecionales o la gente que sepa del foro nos diera una idea de como conectar los diferentes equipos y aparatos dentro de una cadena de sonorisacion,  digamos el diagrama a bloques basico y no tan basico.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 29, 2012)

De hecho fogonazo, en algún tema por ahí, mencionó más o menos como debería ser la conexión de los distintos dispositivos (a grandes rasgos) que conforman una cadena de audio, sólo que no recuerdo donde .


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola Kebra,"No existe una ecualizacion"tipo" para un genero especifico.Lo mejor es siempre empezar desde el 0(zero)Radical...¿Que significa esto?
Todos los Amplificadores,sin importar su marca o modelo,usan una misma base:
0(cero)y es la mitad del recorrido del Potenciometro,el cual cuyo recorrido "Contra-Reloj"se denominira NEGATIVO y a favor de los punteros del reloj "Positivo".-Entonces,desde cualquier sist.de Equaliz. o Amplif.,iniciar siempre desde el "0-zero Radical" y desde ahi le podras sumar o restar el sonido que quieres lograr...moviendo de a 01 Perilla por vez. Si sientes que necesitas mas 1/2s...solo mueve ese Potenciometro.Si no sabes que es lo que te falta o sobra,prueba de 01 Potenciometro por vez.-
Un error recurrente que muchos cometen es:
Toca algo...no le gusta el sonido resultante...y...que hacen? Le bajan los Graves ,le suben los Medios y Agudos,pero,el sonido resultante les ha cambiado drasticamente,entonces,regresan nuevamente y mueven indiscriminadamente todos los ajustes a la vez sin un "Check" de los cambios producidos.
Insisto,una Perilla por vez,...y esto es valido para "Limpios y Agudos",para Pedales,Multi-Efectos,Amplificadores,Guitarras,Bajos e incluso vuestros I-Pod...si asi lo quieres ver.
Ahora,si usas un Ecualizador de Bandas,prueba lo sgte.:
Sube de a una Frecuencia al "Tope"(...por vez) y escucha si es la frecuencia que quieres realzar o disminuir. ya encontrada la frecuencia (...segun tu gusto) continua con el resto...de a poco...hasta que encuentres el "color" que deseas".-
Tambien puedes efectuar lo sgte:
a)Coloca los Graves,Medios y Agudos a "mitad de recorrido".
b)Ajusta los Graves...poco a poco...
c)Idem con los Agudos.
d)ajusta los 1/2s.hasta que logres una definicion aceptable.
-"Retoca"los Graves y Agudos...segun tu oido y gusto.-
P.D.-Lo ant.menc. es una sintesis de una acertada sugerencia del Forista "Nocte" (Ing.Audio) desde la Pag.:
http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/ecualizacion-varios-amplificadores/23553


----------

